# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  Giải giúp Bài toán Taci.

## diemktr

Bài toán : 9-puzzle
Cho bàn cờ kích thước (3x3 + 1) trên đó có 3 ô mang giá trị 1, 3 ô mang giá trị 2, 3 ô mang giá trị 3, và 1 ô trống. Hãy thực hiện thao tác di chuyển các ô sao cho đạt đến trạng thái 3 ô cùng giá trị nằm thẳng hang hoặc thẳng cột với nhau.
Ví dụ:

start 3 2 1 goal 1 1 1 
1 2 2 2 2
2 3 1 3 3 3 3

hoac 1 2 3
1 2 3 
1 2 3 
ai biet chi minh lam voi?ai co code thi goi cho minh.nho viet bang (c++ hoac la c#) nhe ban cam on cac ban rat nhieu

----------

